# Lighting, Reflectors



## umparoki (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello,
I am currently building my own lighting system and I was wondering if anyone knew a good place to get the reflectors and waterproof endcaps? Do most people buy the Tek or IceCap reflectors or does anyone know another way it can be done? The reflectors are going to cost the most by alot so im trying to think of another way to do that part. Any ideas? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Reflectors aren't so bad, i went with a pretty nice one for my 29g, was only $35 i think or so.

Here's where i got mine for my DIY lighting:
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=PF2635

MarineDepot has good prices.


----------



## umparoki (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice find man, that helps so much thanks alot.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

AHsupply.com has the best reflectors around.
It will also depend on your type of lighting for endcaps. They can be as cheap as $3.00 a pair to as high as $20.00 depending on light type (VHO, T5, PC, NO).


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

i heard you can just put some aluminum foil. I might be completely wrong.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Then how about an old mirror and cut it to fit with a glass cutting tool and silicone into place?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ive heard no gloss white paint makes a better reflector than aluminum foil.


----------

